# Aggressive Vizsla



## Jill (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,
I need help! I found a vizslas on the side of the road abandoned. I picked her up and love her SO much. I have another dog that she loves so much. BUT, she is VERY aggressive towards other dogs. Last night, she bit my parents dog and broke the skin. I am so afraid of that day that I accidentally drop the leash and she kills another dog. She has attached a Ram and almost killed it. When I walk her and we pass another dog, it takes all of my strength to hold her back. I've tried a choke collar and it doesn't seem to work. I love her but I'm afraid that she is going to kill another dog. What do I do? Please help.
Jill


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Jill,
This is beyond the point where you can handle the situation alone. That's nothing to be ashamed of especially since you don't know her history. I would find a certified behaviorist, not just a trainer. Do a search online or ask your vet for recommendations. Heads up, this will be expensive and will take a long time, but it sounds like you're determined. If you're in the States, here is one organization that offers certification. https://apdt.com/trainer-search/ 

I'd also start using a muzzle as much for her protection as for others. 

Are you sure she's a vizsla? I only ask because this sounds like pretty unusual behavior for one and other breeds are often mistaken for Vs and you might need to change your approach to fixing the problem. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

have her evaluated by a professional. So good of you to rescue her but you don't know her history.

Don't feel you are alone. There are millions of aggressive dogs because their humans did not deal with them in the forming years.

See if she can be rehabilitated. Is there a Vizsla Rescue in your area or a Vizsla club? They can give you contacts.

Best of luck.

Rod


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you for the notes back. I'm 99% sure she is a Vizsla. I've attached 2 pictures. She probably has a bit of something else in her too, but not much. With that said, I've never owned a vizsla, so, am just learning what they look like since I've taken her in. 

I will research a certified behaviorist. I've called a trainer, but, appreciate the heads up about knowing the difference specifically for what I need. The muzzle is also a great idea. I'll get one. 

Thanks so much to you both. I love her to death and want to keep her so I'm willing to do what it takes. 
Jill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From the picture, she looks vizsla.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Jill,

Firstly....... Big Welcome 

Secondly........ThankYou for giving her ( name please!!!! ) a second chance.

Thirdly........ She is *VIZSLA *


Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Jill,
She looks about five to six years old by her face. Full Vizsla in my view.

We in the forum have your back and are here to help.

Best of luck.
Rod aka RBD


----------



## Bertie13 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have Odin my two year old Vizsla .your lovely vizsla must have treated badly to want to attack other dogs.Ours went to playgroup when young and I think helped him to socialise. When dogs are on leads they do tend to be a little tense. When all free in a group the seem to all get along. I'm not saying this is the cure for your beautiful Vizsla but once you have had him assessed it may be worth a try. Vizsla are such a sensitive loving breed ,like you we love ours so much!


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2014)

Ohhhh....Thank you for the warm welcome. 

Her name is Rosie. I was going to name her Ruby but I have another rescue named Jack, who Rosie LOVES, and thought that the Jack Ruby combo, might not work all that well  

I love the idea of rescue remedy! I have some on hand for myself! She and I can share it We can both have a biscuit with some on it This is a great idea...thank you.

i've attached a video of Rosie and Jack playing in my apartment. Clearly, they need some space to run. I can't take her to dog parks right now, I've tried and everyone gets mad at me and leaves. As you'll see in this video, my apartment has become a race track. Jack and Rosie love playing. They are best friends.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Awww...love that they love each other! Her tail looks lab, so perhaps she has a bit of red lab in her?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> Awww...love that they love each other! Her tail looks lab, so perhaps she has a bit of red lab in her?


Cute video.

From the video it looks like she is a mix with some strong Vizsla traits.

Good luck and thanks for your dedication to your new family member!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a picture of a lab V mix, but Rosie's face looks more V than this one.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a picture of my red dogs. Three labs (one a little lighter) and one Vizsla. They are all convinced they are babies.  I thought I'd post so you can see how similar the pink-nosed labs look like vizslas.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

MeandMy3 said:


> Awww...love that they love each other! Her tail looks lab, so perhaps she has a bit of red lab in her?


they were going too fast for me to get a good look ha ha!


----------

